

L.A. San Francisco Bullet Train Bidding May Begin Next Year - rjett
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=aUk_DvDbFah0&pos=14

======
melling
432 miles is farther that I expected.

Let's get high-speed trains running along the North East Corridor.

NYC to Philly - 95 miles NYC to Washington DC - 225 miles NYC to Boston - 220
miles Washington to Bostin - 420 miles

That Amtrak train isn't going 150mph. Gotta take the curves out the tracks.

